# GPU + PSU at 10K



## ashis_lakra (Apr 22, 2011)

Hi , I have following configs

*Intel Core2Duo @ 2.53GHZ
2 GB DDR2 RAM
500 GB Seagate HD
Acer x193HQ 18.5" Monitor 1366x768 Resolution
MSI G31TM-P21 Mobo
Logitech Wireless Combo
iBall Entizer Cabinet*

Since, I am willing to spend Rs 10,000 to buy GPU and PSU, i want you to recommend me the top most Combination of PSU and GPU for my system. I was willing to go for HD 5770, but since the new 6xxx series have arrived, i am little worried for Best Bang for Buck..

Anyway, I would like to have your suggestions for PSU and GPU at approx 10K.

Thanks,
Ashis


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2011)

GPU:

Sapphire HD5750 or Palit GTS250 1GB: around  6.5k-7k

PSU: 

Corsair VX450W: around 3.5k


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 22, 2011)

@desibond

The specs are good, but is MSI HD 5770 + FSP Saga II 500W.. a better choice ? just asking opinions.


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 22, 2011)

^^^^ better choice for sure


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 22, 2011)

MSI HD 5770(7K) + FSP Saga II 500W(2.1K) is a better option....
I would suggest Corsair VX450(3.5K) to b future proof...


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 22, 2011)

Is MSI Twin Frozer III versions available for 5770 yet ?


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

no other option is better than 5770+fsp 500W



ashis_lakra said:


> Is MSI Twin Frozer III versions available for 5770 yet ?



dunno about twin frozer but 5770 has hawk from MSI which is the best deal @ 7.5k


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 22, 2011)

kishen_razer is selling hawk eddission @ 6.3 shipped here in bazar section or may be other forum 

but he normally dont respond when the deal is fully finalized [had same issue @ other forum with a deal completely finalized for a trade with 160GB HD + cash for his 1TB HD and i asked him to list his HD so that it become official but since then he is missing ]


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 22, 2011)

@piyush,, 

thanks, i confirmed my order from SMC international.in... How much time does it take to ship to outer State, since i am living in Rourkela, Orissa.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 22, 2011)

may take a week
coz sunday is closed..saturday is a half day for them


----------



## desiibond (Apr 22, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> @desibond
> 
> The specs are good, but is MSI HD 5770 + FSP Saga II 500W.. a better choice ? just asking opinions.



I thought all 5770s cost above 8k and hence I recommended 5750. it is without a doubt a much better GPU. if you can extend the budget just a bit, go for it and do get VX450W. it is one heck of a PSU with a 5yr warranty (if i am right)


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 22, 2011)

get this card from ebay 

eBay India: Sapphire ATI Radeon HD5770 1GB DDR5 Graphic Card LOWEST (item 140537165431 end time 26-Apr-2011 16:25:45 IST)

there are many 10% - 5% [max 500] discount coupon available @ other forum .... if u need help then i can ask them to help u as 1 of the member helped me purchase a 3G data card 

very good member he can help u for sure


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 22, 2011)

eBay is more expensive compared to other online shopping websites,,,

10.5K for MSI Hawk 5770 at eBay

7.5K for same in smcinternation.in


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 22, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> eBay is more expensive compared to other online shopping websites,,,



+1, Very true...


----------



## kartikoli (Apr 22, 2011)

ashis_lakra said:


> eBay is more expensive compared to other online shopping websites,,,
> 
> 10.5K for MSI Hawk 5770 at eBay
> 
> 7.5K for same in smcinternation.in



cant agree more but with discount coupons we can get good deals [on some items].... i got huwai 21MBps data card for 2700 shipped after 10% discount ... which is the cheapest deal


----------



## vickybat (Apr 22, 2011)

^^ Yes but the same does not hold true for graphics cards.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 22, 2011)

Waiting for confirmation of stock existance of FSP Saga PSu on smcinternationel...


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 23, 2011)

If FSP is hard to find ask for Corsair CX400 ~2.5K


----------



## debraj (Apr 23, 2011)

I am very noob abt gpu's but can you plz tell me MSI HD5770 is a gddr5 or gddr3? and whats the difference if there exists one??


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2011)

All the AMD cards starting with HD 5670 and higher come with GDDR5 memory and their is no GDDR3 version of them.


----------



## debraj (Apr 23, 2011)

My budget is 11k max. And I need a graphics card and PSU. Plz suggest the best for me. Heard that GTX 460 is far better than 5770HD but its price is high.


----------



## Cilus (Apr 23, 2011)

Create a new thread for your requirement. Don't hijack others' thread


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 23, 2011)

Any queries by email to smcinternational .. arent' replied. ??? Still waiting for their reply. since, if i need RMA, how will i get support w/o reply ?


----------

